# do your ears get blocked after eating



## Guest (Dec 26, 2000)

Been having this problem for awhile now- IBS-C type- when I wake up in morning ears are fine. Then 30 minutes after I eat first meal of the day, my ears feel pressure and feel blocked (kinda like landing in an airplane with a bad cold). Its not real painful but aggravating. Went to Ear doc, he looked in ears and said ears are totally clear, no fluid, blockage. A few hours later it eventually gets better, and meals I eat later in the day don't seem to cause that effect as much. I thought food allergy, but has switched foods over and over and over, avoiding wheat, dairy, corn, etc and no matter what that first meal is, the blocked feeling occurs.I know it sounds crazy... could this somehow be related to IBS? Anyone else experience this?


----------

